# configuring an old motherboard



## rene59 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am trying to set up an old computer for my son. I have some 7 black pins to connect to the motherboard & I am not sure if they are all supposed to be connected or not. I have no manual for the motherboard. On the motherboard its got MS6118 Ver:1.0 LX7 . 
The Black pins have printed on them HDD LED, SPEAKER, RESET SW, TURBO LEAD, POWER LEAD, KEY LOCK, TURBO SW. Could anyone tell me which leads have to go in & which one don't Thank you in advance. Rene


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Here, a picture is worth a thousand words. Click on the thumbnail.


----------



## rene59 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thankyou Gotroodude, Thankyou very much for the thumb nail. I have printed out a copy. You are right, a picture worth a thousand word. Thanks a million!!!! rene


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Not all motherboards have the same pin configuration, it is always best to look in the manual.
I found your manual on the Microstar site and the download link is on the bottom of this page.


----------



## rene59 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I went to the site it couldn't open the files as I got a message saying 

COCUM~
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction
choose close or Ignore

Does anyone know what this means Rene


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

It open ok for me!

I've looked in the manual for you and the pin configuration is the same as in the picture gotrootdude attached to his post. It seems to have come straight from the motherboard manual, if only he'd actually said so in his post.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Came from the mobo manual.


----------



## rene59 (Jan 17, 2006)

ZEUS_Gb, Thankyou for looking in the manual for me. Any idea why it wouldn't open for me? Appreciate the time you took to do this for me. Thanks rene


----------



## burnselk (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you Gotroot....I think Rene lost track of who actually gave her what she needed.


----------

